# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  [PHP]Đụng port với teamviewer

## letien1993

Chào mọi người,
mình connect tới máy chủ để load code và chạy bằng FTP sử dụng tool là dreamweaver viết ngôn ngữ PHP. Lúc mình chạy lên trình duyệt thì bị thông báo lỗi sau : This site is running TeamViewer.Free Port 80 for other applications in advanced settings. Mình chỉnh trong teamviewer mục advance check chọn Don't use port 80...(recommanded ...) nhưng không được. Gỡ team ra dù dùng phần mềm nhưng vẫn không sạch nên không được luôn.
Mong được giúp đỡ ! hic

----------

